# Honey mustard doe ham



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Aged this doe ham 12 days. Made a honey mustard rub and smoked it for 7 hrs.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy crap. What did you do to age it?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Never seen venison that light in color. Nice smoke ring, almost looks like pork. 

How did you age it?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Man that looks tasty!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Dang, that looks delicious! Curious as to how you aged it as well??


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Aged it buried in ice in a yeti. Every morning I just made sure it wasn't touching water. In 8 days, I only had to move it once in the yeti. My buddy (who gave me the ham) did the first 4 days the same way. In a cooler covered in ice, just not in water. 

Thanks guys. It was delicious.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Did you smoke it bone in?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, bone in.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful smoke ring! (Unfortunately nowadays Smoked meats give me bad heartburn).

You can "dry age" meats simple by wrapping them in a paper towel and putting them in the fridge (uncovered) in a glass pan for a few days (I tried 4 days). Change the paper towels every day.

I saw this on the food network. Tried it with a couple steaks. They lost about 10% of their weight, which is supposed to intensify the flavor. I did not taste any difference though.

But it might help with slow cooking more?

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What was your internal temp? I would think you'd cook it like lamb, maybe 155???


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The smoker was being temperamental. I pulled it off the smoker at the 7 hr mark @ 148 degrees. I put it in the oven at 300 degrees for 45 min for an internal 158. 
148 was perfect to me, but I had a finicky crowd.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder if back straps would behave the same way...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I wonder if back straps would behave the same way...


We stuffed the back straps from this one at the 4 day mark. They were darker, but aged 8 days less. I would guess yes. They would turn out the same.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

one of the best looking cooked deer hams i've seen. mine usually come out dry, and i usually slow bake at 180'F. my pork hams always turn out a lot better than my venison.
Great looking job! :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, that looks amazing!


----------

